
SQLite now supports recursive CTEs - chacham15
http://sqlite.org/lang_with.html
======
shuzchen
This is awesome. I've used WITH RECURSIVE in postgres to do graph traversals
(even replaced neo4j with postgres), and now this is also available with
sqlite. I can see running tests in development becoming a whole lot easier.

~~~
pushedx
So you run tests on SQLite and use Postgres in production? Sounds like a
disaster waiting to happen, if it hasn't already.

~~~
reeses
Your CI server should be running a stack very similar to production, but there
are excellent reasons to use SQLite/H2/etc. in dev.

Being able to do a "git clone foo; cd foo; do my job" is a great way to start
working, especially if you have struggled with front-end stylists using real
data and back-end services, or any other specialised, possibly short-term,
experts who are working on your project and don't have a need to learn basic
db admin skills.

Never mind if you use RAC in production - you're going to make _some_
concessions in your dev environment.

------
dragontamer
It is strange that SQLite will get this before MySQL. But good job to the
SQLite team!

~~~
panzi
When it comes to SQL standard support my bet is always on SQLite before MySQL
(except for any multi user/role stuff, of course).

~~~
dragonwriter
The other exception I'd note is type-related stuff, since, while MySQL isn't
always in line with the standard there, SQLite has deliberately chosen a
different course than teh standard when it comes to types.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
And praise the lord for it. SQLite's simplified type set makes my life easier.

------
teraflop
This support was added in SQLite 3.8.3 and released in early February

[https://sqlite.org/changes.html](https://sqlite.org/changes.html)

~~~
groovy2shoes
I've been using it in some internal code at work since late February. It works
pretty well. I was surprised by how fast it is.

------
contingencies
_The following query computes an approximation of the Mandelbrot Set and
outputs the result as ASCII-art_

That's the biggest nerd-out I've seen in weeks.

~~~
raphaelj
Nerds like weird tricks when they discover Turing-completeness in their
favorite language.

~~~
contingencies
Free credits for the first person to port it to an embedded blinkenlights
platform.

------
jonrx
I am really happy with this.

I also like the variety of examples they're providing. Granted, the Mandelbrot
Set ASCII-Art is not something I'd see myself using, it's pretty cool!

------
CrystalCuckoo
Fantastic news! My major gripe with SQLite was that it didn't support
recursion (and subsequently had to move to a different database despite
filling all of my other requirements); I'm glad to see this is no longer the
case.

------
neotrinity
yo .. that sudoko solver SQL and Madelbrot SQL is _sick_ !!!

------
malkia
I wrote some code in PostgreSQL to deal with children's deriving properties
from parents, etc.

Finally I can have this in :)

------
saosebastiao
This is awesome. Is there an Ubuntu PPA that keeps up with these releases?

